# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Pysäkki 1220 Kamppi (M) poistetaan käytöstä 7.11.

## RSS

Pysäkki 1220 Kamppi (M) poistetaan käytöstä 7.11.

Helsingin bussien 39, 39A, 41 ja 45 käyttämä pysäkki 1220 Kamppi (M) Runeberginkatu 4:n kohdalla poistetaan käytöstä maanantaina 7.11. Linjojen päätepysäkki sijaitsee hyvin lähellä poistettavaa pysäkkiä.






Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## vristo

> Helsingin bussien 39, 39A, 41 ja 45 käyttämä pysäkki 1220 Kamppi (M) Runeberginkatu 4:n kohdalla poistetaan käytöstä maanantaina 7.11. Linjojen päätepysäkki sijaitsee hyvin lähellä poistettavaa pysäkkiä


Entäs 70T ja seutulinja 205?

----------


## 339-DF

Hyvä. Seuraavaksi karsintalistalla on toivottavasti pysäkki Pohjoinen Rautatiekatu linjoilla 14 ja 14B. Sehän on vieläpä pariton, Kamppiin päin vastaavaa pysäkkiä ei ole ollenkaan.

----------


## vristo

> Hyvä. Seuraavaksi karsintalistalla on toivottavasti pysäkki Pohjoinen Rautatiekatu linjoilla 14 ja 14B. Sehän on vieläpä pariton, Kamppiin päin vastaavaa pysäkkiä ei ole ollenkaan.


Sehän on perinteinen pysäkki linjalla 14 ja on ajalta, jolloin ko. linjaa liikennöitiin trollikoilla. Itse pdän sitä keskustalinjalle tarpeellisena. Ja jos siinä ei pysähtyisi bussit, niin tilalla olisi varmaankin ratikkapysäkit. Sen vastapysäkkihän on kauppakorkekoulujen pysäkki Runeberginkadulla.

----------


## joboo

Onneksi poistetaan käytöstä sehän on aivan turha paitsi ei lijoille 70T ja 205 koska ne ajavat muuten niin kauas. Olen myös nähnyt kun 70T ja 205 pysähtyvät tässä h41 pyskillä jättmään matkustajia pois.

----------


## hylje

Itse kun olen istunut bussissa Kamppiin, usea matkustajaporukka jättää pysähtymismerkin antamatta tälle pysäkille ja poistuu kokonaisuudessaan vasta päättärillä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pysäkki 1220 jää pois vain uutisessa listatuilta linjoilta. Ei pysäkki itsessään (tässä vaiheessa ainakaan) poistu mihinkään.

----------


## joboo

> Pysäkki 1220 jää pois vain uutisessa listatuilta linjoilta. Ei pysäkki itsessään (tässä vaiheessa ainakaan) poistu mihinkään.


Elikkä vain 70T ja 205 pysähtyvät sillä pysäkillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sehän on perinteinen pysäkki linjalla 14 ja on ajalta, jolloin ko. linjaa liikennöitiin trollikoilla. Itse pdän sitä keskustalinjalle tarpeellisena. Ja jos siinä ei pysähtyisi bussit, niin tilalla olisi varmaankin ratikkapysäkit. Sen vastapysäkkihän on kauppakorkekoulujen pysäkki Runeberginkadulla.


Olisin voinut vaikka lyödä vetoa että vastaat tähän ja suurin piirtein näillä argumenteilla. Kuinka hyvin tunnemmekaan toisemme, tai ainakin osaamme ennakoida toisemme mielipiteet...  :Wink: 

Turha se pysäkki kuitenkin minun mielestäni on. Kauppakorkeakoulujen pysäkkiparin pysäkeistä toinen on Arkadiankadulla ja yhteinen sporan kanssa, toinen Runeberginkadulla heti Arkadian risteyksen pohjoispuolella.

----------


## vristo

> Turha se pysäkki kuitenkin minun mielestäni on. Kauppakorkeakoulujen pysäkkiparin pysäkeistä toinen on Arkadiankadulla ja yhteinen sporan kanssa, toinen Runeberginkadulla heti Arkadian risteyksen pohjoispuolella.


Niin, voisihan toiseenkin suuntaan bussilinjojen 14 ja 18 pysäkki olla yhdistettynä sen Arkadiankadun ratikkapysäkin kanssa. Näin niinkuin tulevaisuuttakin ajatellen, jos "runkolinjat" 14/18 totetuvat. Mutta olen kyllä muuten sitä mieltä, että nimenomaan keskustalinjoiksi mielletyillä bussilinjoilla tiheämpi pysäkkitaajuus on ihan perusteltua, kuten juuri se Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun pysäkki.

----------


## joboo

HSl teki niin ison virheen kun laittoi H39/A, 41, 45, 70T ja 205 ajamaan Runeberginkatua Kamppiin. Nimittäin se on ruuhka-aikaan aivan tukossa ja moni linja on sen takia aina myöhässä!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> HSl teki niin ison virheen kun laittoi H39/A, 41, 45, 70T ja 205 ajamaan Runeberginkatua Kamppiin.


Tuo on vain ratikkatyömaan aikainen järjestely. Fredan kautta ajaminen olisi erittäin vaikeaa, kun metroaseman edustasta pitäisi tehdä kaksisuuntainen ja bussien silti kääntää siinä ruuhkaisessa liikenneympyrässä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo on vain ratikkatyömaan aikainen järjestely.


Periaatteessa joo. Käytännössä kai se jää voimaan kunnes linjat saadaan maan alle länsimetron valmistuttua. Kampintorilla ei oikein ole enää tilaa seisontapysäkeille. Jonkun linjan ehkä saisi siihen Fredan/Kansakoulukadun/Runebergin risteyksen pysäkille.

----------


## joboo

Kyllä nämä bussit pysähtyvät vielläkin tolla pysäkillä jos joku painaa stoppia! Koko pysäkin olisi voinnut poistaa ja laittaa 70T:n ja 205:sen pysähtymään vaikka h41 pysäkille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä nämä bussit pysähtyvät vielläkin tolla pysäkillä jos joku painaa stoppia! Koko pysäkin olisi voinnut poistaa ja laittaa 70T:n ja 205:sen pysähtymään vaikka h41 pysäkille.


Johtunee siitä ettei kuskit lue tiedotteita.

----------


## Koala

> Johtunee siitä ettei kuskit lue tiedotteita.


Ja tiedottaa voisi varmaan selkeämminkin kuin nykyään... Kyllä tällainen info saadaan perille jos on tahtoa.

----------

